# deer creek again.



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

So after yeaterdays fishing we figured that we would try deer creek again today. We got up there around 7 setting up in the same place I set my pole with a night crawler and a green jig set it just off the bottom and start baiting my other pole up and as I'm watching my other pole to see if I get a bite it gets sucked right through the hole With no bites or warning just one solid jerk and its gone so that kinda ruined my day at the start but I did take my little boys scooby doo pole as a backup and I never got a fish off my other pole I caught all 4 of my fish today on that little scooby doo pole I guess I'm going to have to use it more often and my boy was so excited when I told him I caught all the fish on his pole


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear that you are getting out and getting into some fish!


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

There is just something about those kids poles! On a trip to the berry a couple yrs ago my son (with his batman pole) cought more than me and my brother!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea it was wierd i might just use his pole from now on or even just go buy my own kids pole so i can catch more. Last summer my sister met us to fish deer creek after playing in the water we started trolling and sh relized she forgot her pole so she borowed one of the other kids spiderman pole and was trolling with that and she caught the most and the biggest fish if i remember right it was a 22 inch 4.5 pound bow


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a second pole....hmm, now I know what to buy. Thanks!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i went to sportsmens wharehouse and picked me up 2 more poles and so im ready to go out again and if anyone can find that pole as far as im concerned they can keep it as long as i get to know the size of fish that took it (if its still attached)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

When you set a pole down and can't be right with it, set the drag loose, so the line can spool off and the pole should stay in the holder.
Just remember to tighten the drag when you pick the pole back up.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> When you set a pole down and can't be right with it, set the drag loose, so the line can spool off and the pole should stay in the holder.
> Just remember to tighten the drag when you pick the pole back up.


Nice idea! I am thinking of tying my poles down when/if I am away for a minute


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the idea grandpa d I'm definitely going to be doing that from now on I still can't believe that actually happened


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> Thanks for the idea grandpa d I'm definitely going to be doing that from now on I still can't believe that actually happened


Yeah, that must have been a hungry fish....and or a huge fish! Maybe we should go scuba diving under there and see if we can retrieve it! :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hearing all the recent DC reports, I thought I'd head out there and try my luck on Sunday, as well. I parked at Antenna Rock and stayed close to shore while I drilled a test hole.

3.5" thick. Pretty thin for my tastes, but it was holding me so I walked out a little further.

My next hole was only 3 inches.

Long story short, I caught a rainbow a couple of hours into it and so did my friend. That was it, despite moving around plenty. We were just too chicken to go out further than 30 feet or so, and we found ice as thin as 2 inches (1" clear, 1" white). 

We hit the Berry a bit later to get more ice under us. Slow all day.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

A real easy way to secure your pole if you need to walk away to drill another hole or something, is using a small carabiner tied to your chair. I have a 5 gallon bucket that I use to carry gear and use as a seat, and I've got a couple 'biners tied to the handle. They are very handy for securing those extra items you don't want to lose on the way out, and then when you get to the hole you just clip the biner around the post on the reel. The bucket is to big to go down the hole even if you were to get something big enough to pull on it.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a good idea. Now I know what to do with the extra carabiners*


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea ive been trying to think of an idea to anchor the pole down to something so that doesnt happen again but im sold on the caribeaners as i use the buckets anyway it just makes sense and makes me feel like an idiot for not doing this in the first place


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats crazy! I have never lost a pole and that would suck to have that happen! Glad to hear that Scooby kicked some ace for ya though!


----------

